# Taylor, MI male stray, injured.



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just came across this on cl.

This dog is injured yet won't be looked at by the vet until his stray hold is up!!  


Bandit and the Shelter Dogs


"Male brown/tan German Shepherd available for adoption on 06-19-12 Found at Eureka & Beech Daly in Taylor Injured. 
** Injuries can not be looked at by a vet until stray hold is up (6/19)"










The Taylor Animal Shelter is located at 25555 Northline Rd. West of Telegraph, East of Beech Daly.
Hours of operation are: Monday - Friday from 9:00 AM to 4:00 PM. 
Adoptions must be completed by 3:30 due to paperwork. 
The shelter is closed on any National Holidays

Taylor Animal Shelter

I don't see a phone number or email address on their website.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

he breaks my heart. hope someone helps him.


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I emailed the cl listing and just heard back.

He is being pulled by a rescue Monday morning and will be fully vetted. 

The no vetting until stray hold is up is the shelter policy. 

Glad he is getting out of there!


----------

